# Planet



## Hanibert (15. Februar 2005)

Hi,


ich bin auf der suche nach einem tutorial für einen Planeten, der ähnlich wie dieser -->HIER aussieht (mit Atmosphäre, etc.)

Leider habe ich bis jetzt nur engl. Tuts gefunden die mich nicht ganz überzeugen konnten.

vielen dank

mfg, ich


----------



## Hosenwäscher (15. Februar 2005)

Schonmal die Suche benutzt?
Hier muss irgendwo ein Thread herumschwirren in dem ein Planet-Tutorial vorkommt.
Und wenn du die englischen Tuts nicht verstehst, musst du englisch lernen oder den google-Übersetzer benutzen der aber nicht sehr zuverlässig ist


----------



## Tobias Menzel (15. Februar 2005)

Hi,

Hier (klick) gibt es z.B. ein PlugIn (kostenlose Demo), das schnell Planeten erstellen kann, - ist zwar sicher nicht so gut wie selbstgemacht, aber vielleicht hilft es ja schon ein wenig weiter. 

Gruß
.


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. Februar 2005)

Oft kopiert, nie erreicht: die Tutorials von Greg Martin


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. Februar 2005)

Nur bevor jemand richtig meckert, hanibert: Achte darauf Deine GLEICHE Frage nicht in 2-4 Threads zu stellen. Im ersten Moment hilft man Dir im ersten Moment vielleicht schneller, im Zweiten sperrt Dich ein Mod/Admin schneller als Du "Planet" sagen kannst ...
Danke für Deine Rücksichtname


----------



## Hanibert (16. Februar 2005)

hi

hab folgendes tut gefunden --> HIER

man soll eine textur...die nich wirklich große textur soll auf ja auf eine relativ große fläche vervielfältigt werden. bei mir sieht das später relativ monoton aus, also überall das selb. hat jmd. das tut schon gemacht oder hat jmd. tipps fü mich?

danke

mfg, ich


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. Februar 2005)

Hanibert hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hi
> man soll eine textur...die nich wirklich große textur soll auf ja auf eine relativ große fläche vervielfältigt werden. bei mir sieht das später relativ monoton aus, also überall das selb. hat jmd. das tut schon gemacht oder hat jmd. tipps fü mich?


Du kannst die Textur dann mit dem Stempel-Werkzeug so anpassen, das ein sich wiederholdendes Muster einzigartig wird und nicht gleich ausschaut.

Stempel-Werkzeug + großer weicher Pinsel.


----------



## kernschmelze (7. März 2005)

Der Link ist leider in Englisch, ich suche jedoch ein Tutorial, was in Deutsch gehalten ist. Oder kann sich eiern die Mühe machen und es für alle übersetzen^^


----------



## Hummer (7. März 2005)

radde` hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oft kopiert, nie erreicht: die Tutorials von Greg Martin



Dafür das es kompliziert aussieht, ist es gar nicht, wie ich nach erstem Versuch festgestellt habe.
Ist schon etwas länger her:


----------



## chrisbergr (7. März 2005)

Ich habe mich lange damit befasst, aber ein deutsches Tut habe ich dazu glaube ich noch nie gesehen. Auf gfx4all.de gibt es eine Übersetzung der Werkzeuge und Filter, ich denke damit dürften aber die englischen Tutorials kein Problem darstellen.

Gruß ACID

BTW: Greg Martin ist ein Gott!


----------



## Amr0d (7. März 2005)

Hanibert hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hi
> 
> hab folgendes tut gefunden --> HIER
> 
> ...



Gibts das und die Tuts von diesem Greg Martin auch auf deutsch?

Ich habe immer gedacht das ich eigentlich ganz gut englisch kann aber da komm ich schon bei dem wort Canvas nicht weiter


----------



## c2uk (7. März 2005)

^Einfach mal einen Post weiter oben schauen. Kurz und knapp, auch mir ist ein deutsches Tutorial für einen Planeten nicht bekannt.

 Eine (fast) vollständige Liste aller Werkzeuge, Ebenenmodi und Filter gibts hier: http://www.hilfdirselbst.ch/diverse_seiten/photoshop/psd-uebersetzung.php (oder wie acid.rain sagte hier: http://www.gfx4all.de/uebersetzung.html )
 Und bei sonstigen Schwierigkeiten hilft vielleicht leo.org

 Canvas könnte vielleicht die Arbeitsfläche meinen. Kannst den Zusammenhang mal nennen?


----------



## Amr0d (7. März 2005)

c2uk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ^Einfach mal einen Post weiter oben schauen.
> 
> Eine (fast) vollständige Liste aller Werkzeuge, Ebenenmodi und Filter gibts hier: http://www.hilfdirselbst.ch/diverse_seiten/photoshop/psd-uebersetzung.php (oder wie acid.rain sagte hier: http://www.gfx4all.de/uebersetzung.html )
> Und bei sonstigen Schwierigkeiten hilft vielleicht leo.org
> ...



Ich verstehe den ganzen Text fast nicht  hatte gedacht das wäre so einfach wenn es ja nur die Werkzeuge wären

//edit 

Ich machs am WE nochmal dann bin ich wacher und fitter dann klappt das auch wieder mit dem englisch


----------



## Fiene (8. März 2005)

Hallo,
 Canvas ist ein Plug In für Photoshop. gibt es auch als Demo zum downloaden. Ich weiß nur nicht mehr wo. Gib Canvas einfach mal bei Google ein.
 Fiene


----------



## c2uk (8. März 2005)

Nur um es klar zu stellen, in dem Tutorial ist nicht von dem Plug In Canvas die Rede, sondern von der Bildgröße bzw. Fireworks MX in deutsch verwendet das Wort Leinwandgröße dafür, leider besitze ich keine dt. PS Version um mal kurz zu sagen was genau gemeint ist, eine deutsche Version ist hier wo ich lebe recht schwer zu bekommen und wäre vor allem teurer als die englische.

 Canvas wäre also praktisch die Größe des Bildes wie man es einstellt wenn man ein neues Bild erstellt, man kann die Canvas-Größe auch verändern, bzw. man kann etwas hinzufügen/abschneiden ohne die Layer dabei mit zu transformieren.

 Das Plug In Canvas bzw. Canvas Pro heisst so, weil es genau das viel einfacher und komfortabler macht als die eigentliche PS Lösung.


----------



## chrisbergr (8. März 2005)

Fiene hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Canvas ist ein Plug In für Photoshop. gibt es auch als Demo zum downloaden. Ich weiß nur nicht mehr wo. Gib Canvas einfach mal bei Google ein.
> Fiene


 Heist glaube ich Photo Canvas, ist aber in diesem Fall nicht gemeint. Da gehts einfach um das Bild, also dass die Bildgröße die selbe Breite wie Höhe haben soll...

BTW: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=planeten+tutorial+++photoshop&btnG=Suche&meta=cr=countryDE
gibt einige Ergebnisse, ich habe mir nur mal den dritten angeschaut, das ist schon mal was leichtes zum Einstieg: http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/tut_spezial01.php
Ansonsten ist sicher noch mehr brauchbares dabei, bestimmt auch eine Übersetzung vom Greg Martin Tut, ich habe schon so viele englische Kopien gesehen, da wird sicher auch ein deutscher mal auf die Idee gekommen sein sich mit fremden Lorbeeren zu schmücken.


----------



## Leola13 (8. März 2005)

Hai,

kurz, schnell und ohne Gewähr.   

Starte mit einem neuen 500x500 pixel großem schwarzem Bild
Erzeuge eine neue Ebene, nimm das Kreiswerkzeug und erstelle einen  Kreis ca. 2/3 so groß wie die gesamte Fläche
Fülle ihn mit schwarz und lasse die Auswahl aktiv
Wähle den Pinsel (Airbrush) 300, rund, weiche Kante
Setze die Deckkraft auf 30% und den Modus auf linear Abwedeln
Wir tun so als ob der Lichtschein von oben links kommt. (Dies ist beliebig)
Fang an zu pinseln (Farbe 664029) von 8 Uhr bis 2 Uhr (geht nur bei Uhren mit Zifferblatt) und von innen nach aussen. 
Das Ergebnis sollte so aussehen wie auf dem Bild links.
Zeit die Textur downzuloaden und als Muster festzulegen.
Wählen wieder den treuen Pinsel, mit den selben Einstellungen, gehe in die Werkzeugspitzenvoreinstellungen und wähle das Muster als Struktur aus.
Wiederhole den Malvorgang von dem vorherigen Schritt, lass die dunklen Bereiche dunkel.
Das Ergebnis sollte so aussehen wie im Bild. Lass die Kreisauswahl aktiv.
Gehe zu Filter->Verzerrungsfilter->Wölben, nehme 100% klicke ok und wiederhole das Ganze mit 50%.
Das wars erstmal, schneide den Planeten aus.
Füge ihn in eine neue transparente Ebene ein und lösch die alte Ebene.
Nun werden wir ein wenig Atmosphäre erzeugen.
Dupliziere die Ebene und gehe zu Ebenenstile -> Fülloptionen
Ändere die allgemeine Füllmethode auf linear Abwedeln und die Deckkraft auf 0.
Füge einen Schein nach aussen hinzu mit der Farbe 6283A7 und einen Schein nach innen mit den Einstellungen wie im Bild gezeigt.
Der Planet sollte jetzt so aussehen wie auf dem Bild. Schon nicht schlecht, aber mit zu viel Atmosphäre.
Erstelle einen neue Ebene über der zweiten Planetenebene. Verbinde diese mit der Planetenebene, die mit den Effekten, und dann mache daraus eine Ebene. Nun hast du eine Ebene mit nur dem blauen Atmosphären Ring. Nun musst du die den Ebenenmodus auf linear Abwedeln stellen. Die ist nun deine Atmosphären Ebene. 
Jetzt wähle das Radiergummi mit den selben Einstellungen wie den Pinsel (rund, 300, weich) und radiere von 6 bis 3 Uhr. 
Sieht schon ganz gut aus, aber wir sind noch nicht fertig.
Lass uns pedantisch sein und ein kleines bisschen Struktur hinzufügen. 
Du solltest jetzt 3 Ebenen haben : Atmosphäre oben, darunter den Planeten, darunter einen schwarzen Hintergrund.
Dupliziere die Planetenebene. Wähle Filter -> Stilisierungsfilter -> Relief ( Winkel : -33 Grad, Höhe : 1, Stärke : 500%).
Danach „entfärbe“ die Ebenen. (Ctrl – Shift – U)  (Bild -> Einstellungen -> Sättigung verringern) und dupliziere sie erneut. 
Wir müssen die hellen und dunklen Bereiche der Reliefebenen trennen, weil wir mit ihnen einzeln „spielen“. 
Nutze die Tonwertkorrektur um die hellen Stellen auf der oberen Ebene herauszustellen. Solange bis der größte Teil der Ebene dunkel ist. Benenne die Ebene mit Lichter.
Wiederhole dies mit der anderen Ebene, nur arbeite hier die dunklen Stellen heraus. Benenne die Ebene mit Schatten. 
Ändere die schwarze Reliefebene auf linear Abwedeln und die weisse Reliefebene auf Multiplizieren.
Du siehst eine starke weise Kante im Schatten des Planeten, lösche sie wie vorher bei der Atmosphäre. 
Eigentlich sind wir fertig, aber die Reliefstruktur ist ein wenig stark. Setze die Lichterebene auf 50% Deckkraft und die Schattenebene auf 70% Deckkraft.
Ich persönlich mag eine Menge Kontrast, also hab ich mit den Gradiationskurven (Ctrl M) gespielt. Dies ist aber optional.



Ciao Stefan


----------



## kernschmelze (8. März 2005)

Hey danke, auf jeden Fall lesenswert. wenn sich jetzt noch einer die Mühe machen würde, das ganze in ein Ordentliches Format zu setzen, sprich mit Illustrationen usw. Dann könnte vielen geholfen werden.


----------



## Flotti (19. Juni 2007)

da der letzte post schon über 2 jahre her ist, frag ich doch mal nach obs JETZT deutsche tuts für planeten giebt, ausser der hier im forum. den hab ich schon durch^^


----------



## kernschmelze (20. Juni 2007)

Tatsächlich, es sind schon knapp 2 Jahre, dass ich hier reingeschrieben hab, und das Beste, es hat sich nix getan


----------



## Cxyda (30. August 2007)

na dann helf ich doch mal ! 2 jahre nach der Frage und 2 Monate nach der Ermahnung ^^

Hier der Link aus diesem schönen Forum zu dem Tutorial mit Bildern illustriert ;-)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-tutorials/206141-planeten-erstellen.html


----------



## kernschmelze (30. August 2007)

Und wie sagt der anständige Nutzer? Danke!


----------

